# Time Travel Theoretically Possible



## Wayne Mack (Sep 30, 2020)

I just saw this referencing a Business Insider article. There is not a lot of depth here, but it might be a good starting point for some research that I, frankly, do not have the time to pursue at the moment.

Enjoy!



			Time travel is theoretically possible, new calculations show. But that doesn't mean you could change the past.


----------



## Harpo (May 29, 2022)

Apparently tomorrow’s takings for the Dr Strange film are already known.

Scroll to the bottom








						Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness
					






					www.boxofficemojo.com
				




Oh and if you’re reading this after today, here’s a screen shot


----------



## Swank (May 29, 2022)

Someone went back in time and deleted the article.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 29, 2022)

I doubt there is would be a grandfather  to worry bout  If  you back in time and you change an event  in history .  You wouldn't exactly change the future  instead, you'd  end up creating an alternate timeline.


----------



## Swank (May 29, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> I doubt there is would be a grandfather  to worry bout  If  you back in time and you change an event  in history .  You wouldn't exactly change the future  instead, you'd  end up creating an alternate timeline.


Is that what your work in theoretical physics has shown you?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 29, 2022)

Swank said:


> Is that what your work in theoretical physics has shown you?



My entire theory of Time travel  is based on every time related science fiction book tv series and movie that ive ever seen.


----------

